# Die heißeste Schauspielerin der Welt



## Akrueger100 (29 Jan. 2015)

​


----------



## teddy05 (29 Jan. 2015)

find ich nicht! für mich wäre das z.B. Stana Katic! :thumbup:


----------



## pofgo (29 Jan. 2015)

yvonne strahovski


----------



## userforusing (29 Jan. 2015)

Wer?
Also diese Sexiest ... Alive Listen fand ich noch nie besonders passend.


----------



## binsch (29 Jan. 2015)

Ich habe Sucker-Punch gesehen aber wer zur Hölle ist das?:angry:

Sexiest woman alive ...


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Jan. 2015)

Nie im Leben!


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Jan. 2015)

Da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung


----------



## TrixX0r (29 Jan. 2015)

Geschmaecker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden ...
doch wer meint sie waere die huebscheste Schauspielerin, der hat nur Filme gesehen in denen sie 100% der Rollen spielt.

In meinen, noch jungen, Augen ist z.B. Vanessa Hudgens eine Kandidatin fuer Platz 1


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Jan. 2015)

Definitiv dagegen 

Die bekommt maximal


----------



## Max100 (30 Jan. 2015)

Solche Listen sind doch subjektiv


----------



## krawutz (30 Jan. 2015)

10 Zeitschriften - 20 Meinungen.


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2015)

da hab ich andere Favoritinnen


----------



## comatron (31 Jan. 2015)

Solche Rankings sind nur gut für den Umsatz der jeweiligen Zeitschrift und bedeuten ansonsten überhaupt gar nichts.


----------



## Matute (7 Feb. 2015)

Das ist alles fake von der Webseite MediaMass.


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

ich bleib dabei Cate Blanchett


----------



## userforusing (11 Feb. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Solche Rankings sind nur gut für den Umsatz der jeweiligen Zeitschrift und bedeuten ansonsten überhaupt gar nichts.



So ist es.


----------



## Mike1234 (25 Feb. 2015)

Das Ranking ist gekauft !


----------

